

Ask HN: No reply to job application. What should I do? - mingpan

Hi HN. I'd like your advice please.<p>I recently graduated and am currently looking for a job. There's a certain large software corporation I would be interested in working for. I applied through their recruiting website, and additionally, a friend of mine handed my resume to a company recruiter. I got an automated "We got your stuff. Thanks." email a few weeks ago, but I have not heard back from them since. Is there a polite way to inquire about the status of my application? I am fairly interested in this company, and I would really like to hear an answer one way or the other.
======
sheraz
Skip the line. I'm always amazed what can happen with a witty an well-timed
email to the right person.

I suggest google stalking some people and make a linkedin account immediately.

Once you find your people, send them a direct and brief email outlining what
you want and how they can help you.

I landed a few really good gigs doing just this.

------
atsaloli
The one place you don't want to be is the Waiting Place:

The Waiting Place…

…for people just waiting.

Waiting for a train to go

or a bus to come,

or a plane to go

or the mail to come,

or the rain to go

or the phone to ring,

or the snow to snow

or waiting around for a Yes or a No

or waiting for their hair to grow.

Everyone is just waiting.

Waiting for the fish to bite

or waiting for wind to fly a kite

or waiting around for Friday night

or waiting, perhaps, for their Uncle Jake

or a pot to boil,

or a Better Break

or a sting of pearls,

or a pair of pants

or a wig with curls,

or Another Chance.

Everyone is just waiting.

NO! That’s not for you!

Somehow you’ll escape all that waiting and staying.

You’ll find the bright places

where Boom Bands are playing.

\--Dr. Seuss

Take action!!

------
helen842000
You could call them and ask for an update on your job. Ask if they've sent all
the CVs, has there been feedback from the hiring manager & have any interviews
been scheduled.

Or you could always be cheeky and find out the name of the recruiter
responsible for your job and call them up all flustered and say "oh hey can
you put me through to such&such I'm just returning a call"

I worked in this industry a while back and I guarantee they call so many
people per day it's hard to know who you have called. Plus if they think they
called you first then they're more likely to give you the time of day.

Unfortunately the hard bit of the job search isn't filling in all the forms
it's navigating the recruiters, where your resume can get accidentally deleted
at the press of a button.

With a bit of persistence you'll get there. Good luck!

------
damian2000
I'm sure you can inquire about the status of your application but keep in mind
that companies can often take a long time to process it (several weeks or
months even). The best companies will get back to you and let you know one way
or another.

------
andymoe
They usually move pretty slowly. Like a few months... I'd keep applying
elsewhere.

------
tectonic
Are you only interested in this one company?

